# Chris (codfinger) very bad news



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

It is with great sadness that I have to announce that I have heard by phone from Julie and Chris's son that Chris has passed away. I have no further details and Julie will perhaps post some details when she can. 
I have told them to keep me informed of the date of the funeral and Lesley and I will attend and represent MHF. 

RIP Chris. 

I have also posted this on the original 'stomach pain' thread.

Ray


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for informing us, I have made it a sticky

Dave


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Dave and I are very sad to hear this news. The only good thing is that Chris did not struggle on in pain for years. Our thoughts go out to Julie and their son. RIP Chris.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

RIP Chris,and much love to Julie and family at this very sad time. Brens


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

oh dear, sad news. Thanks for letting us know Ray  

I've closed the other thread and directed posts here.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm so sad to hear this. My thoughts are with Chris's family. RIP Chris.

Viv


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

That's awful news, especially as Chris was so positive even up to a couple of weeks ago that his treatment was going well.
Never met him but you get a feeling about folk from what they write and how they write it, and he seemed to be a good guy.

I can only pass my condolences to his wife and family. Really sad.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

RIP Chris

I will miss his cheerful, brave and optimistic posts. I didn't know him and I realise those who did will have so much more to miss. It's so sad.

Condolences to Julie and all of Chris's family.

Thanks too, Ray, for letting us know and for representing MHF


Chris and John


----------



## WhiteCheyenneMan (Sep 27, 2011)

How very, very sad. I didn't know Chris but I read his, and Julie's posts with an awful sense of foreboding. Such problems creep up, often unforseen, and generate a feeling of being out of control and a sense of helplessness.
Chris and Julie have been so brave through these last few months and I think that, given time, Julie will maybe gain some solace from knowing that Chris did not suffer long.
Julie's loss and sadness will never go away, but each day will be just a little bit easier.
Good luck Julie. Here's hoping that sometime in the future you will feel strong enough to venture out in your Motorhome once more and reconnect with all the friends you have here.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

What very sad news.

RIP Chris. 

I never met you but I was following your original thread & admired your courage & fortitude in dealing with your illness. I guess it was too advanced when discovered to be cured. A lesson to all of us I suppose, when you know there is something wrong with you get it investigated ASAP & do not be fobbed off with pills, etc.

Our condolences to your wife & family.

Michael & Doreen.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

RIP Codfinger.

Our condolences to the family.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Sorry to hear of this sad loss.


Dave p


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

very sad news,can only send sincere condolences to his family and friends.

John


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Please accept my condolences to all of Chris's family. I never met him but followed his trials. A brave man.


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Our condolences to the family. May he now be in a better place and without pain. Di and Clive


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*Loss of a great man, father and husband. 'Codfinger'*

Folks, it is with great sadness i confirm Rays post about my Dad.

He passed at 0145 this morning after loosing his battle with cancer, Myself, my Mum and my sister were with him untill the very end and he did not give up the fight until his last breath.

He will be sadly missed by all and it is a testament to his character to see even people who didnt meet him in person wishing him the best.

We would often sit in his workshop chatting and he would tell me about his travels with you guys, and the different people he met on his way.

A special shout goes out to a nice lady called Mavis, her kind words and thoughts were comforting for Dad.

I am sorry for using his account to post this, but we all wanted to pass on our thanks for your friendship and offer anybody who wishes to attend his funeral which is yet to be arranged.

Toby Elias Mobile 07585605288

Best wishes from myself, my Mum Julie and my Sister Wendy


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

So sad to hear this news Toby please give Julie a hug from me and tell her he was enjoying himself at Shepton doing his usual thing nattering with us all with his cup in his hand, he will be really missed on the rallys  

My phone number is 0753 863 6122 although it is probably loged into Chris's phone if you need to talk Julie.

Rest In Peace Chris xx

Jacquie & John


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks Toby for posting here. He will be sadly missed by many of us, even those who never knew him except as a member here. I'll be thinking of you all and praying for you in the weeks and months ahead. May your Dad rest in peace, free from pain and suffering. 

Lesley.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Toby and Ray, thank you for posting during this troubled time. A very sad day! 

I have the fortune to meet Chris several times at MHF Rallies and enjoyed his company very much!

My thought are with the family.


RIP Chris


Keith and Ros


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

May we offe our condolences


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

So very sad, please accept my condolences.

Chris was a greatly respected member on here and he will be very much missed by us all.

My thoughts and prayers go out to all his family.

Barry


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

I know that your heads will be in a whirl today and in the coming weeks & months, but one day you'll be able to look back through this thread and feel the warmth of the expressions of sympathy being posted.

May I add my heartfelt condolences, and wish you every comfort at this difficult time.

Paul


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Gutting news. I didn't know Chris but did follow the other thread. Thinking of the family at this time.

RIP Chris.

Steve


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Chris, but he sounded a true gent. Best wishes and thoughts to the family

Mark


----------



## catzontour (Mar 28, 2007)

Such sad news. Our thoughts go out to his family.

Catz


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Such sad news. Thanks for posting Toby.

My condolences to Julie, You Wendy and family.

RIP Chris.


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice bloke, RIP mate.

Dennis


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear this sad news

RIP Chris. 

Peter.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Chris came over as a very nice chap in his postings, but never had a chance to meet him.my condolences to the family.


cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Very saddened by the news

Only knew Chris through MHF,but what a great guy he seemed

My sympathy to the family

Aldra


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

RIP, love to all left behind x
Lesley & Terry


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

I'm stunned and so sad at this news. 

I was speaking to Chris on Friday evening at Shepton Show and he was as usual giving advise to a member in need. He was so brave and positive, saying which shows he was going to attend this year, I just can't take it in that he has passed away.

My thoughts are with his family and if there is anything Ken or I can do please let us know.

He was a genuinely nice man and will be greatly missed on MHF rallies.

Rest in Peace Chris.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Very sad to hear the news of Chris's death, even though i didn't know him he helped me through a pm recently offering great advice.

RIP Chris.

Deepest sympathies to his family.

Paul.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Chris (Codfinger)*

We were at Shepton Mallett last year, did not get to meet Chris- we live in Corfe Mullen too. As others say, sad to hear and condolences to the family. 
Wendy & Brian


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Very sad news indeed, although I did not know Chris personally, I have just read his post and admire his courage tremendously, my condolences go to his wife and family in this sad time.
curlyboy


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Like so many others, this is sad news, and whilst I did not know Chris, I too enjoyed his input into threads on the Forum. My thoughts are with his family at this sad time.

As I am in the same locality, dependant on the day and time of the funeral arrangements, I would be honoured to attend and represent Motorhome Facts.

Jenny


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Toby - I never had the pleasure of meeting your father in person but read his many posts on here, he certainly was a brave man, someone I hope you are proud of. Just hold on to all those good memories of him and celebrate his life. Best wishes to all your family.

Jan

This poem by David Harkins alleviated the pain of my brother's death:

You can shed tears that he is gone
Or you can smile because he has lived

You can close your eyes and pray that he will come back
Or you can open your eyes and see all that he has left

Your heart can be empty because you can't see him
Or you can be full of the love that you shared

You can turn your back on tomorrow and live yesterday
Or you can be happy for tomorrow because of yesterday

You can remember him and only that he is gone
Or you can cherish his memory and let it live on

You can cry and close your mind, be empty and turn your back
Or you can do what he would want: smile, open your eyes, love and go on.


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Am very sorry to hear that Chris has sadly passed away. My condolences to the family.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Chris was feeling unwell at Shepton as I received this message,
I hope he doesnt mind my showing you but you can see he was in good form with a sense of humour to the end Bless him

Well i am having to go home mavis as I've not been well with my guts started yesterday pm maybe it was the hot roast pork roll and stuffing but i have suffered with terrific wind not nice mh so im going to shove off after a bit of breakfast ttfn 
Chris x x x x x x

Oh Chris I will miss our daily talks and our helping each other to get through Chemo.
I will light my candle for you tonight xxx

Julie and family I send my love to you at this very sad time.
Love Mavis and Ray


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

I didn't know cris, but as I have similar probs he contacted me to give me encouragement, says what he was like,
Many condolences to all the family.


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Sad news 

It makes me even more certain that our recently planned 'Gap Year' is beeter done now than later...

God Bless Chris


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Very sad news: a very brave man indeed: please accept our condolences.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Our deepest sympathies.


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Very sad news.
It is a testament to Chris that he was out motorhoming right to the end.

Rest in Peace and our condolences to his family.


----------



## shrek100 (Jan 9, 2012)

*Chris - A True Gent*

I have not posted on here before but I feel I must.

I had the Pleasure of Being Chris's boss over the last few years. In this time he become a true friend.

He really was a special guy and I am very pleased and proud to have known him.

Chris mate, I will have a Mc D's for you!

My Sympathy to all the Family - If I can do anything please let me know.

Matt and Mary


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Codfinger*

We are devastated to read this post, especially after our happy news on Saturday, life can be so cruel. We will miss him and send all our love to Julie and the children.

Sundial
Jean & Terry


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear such sad news, please accept our sincere condolences.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I really can't believe this.
I've just arrived in and heard the sad news.

I stood talking to Chris on Friday for some time about his favourite pastimes - fishing and the jeep he was restoring. Sure he was poorly but he was alive and kicking, so full of optimism that he'd get through it all. I just can't believe that only a couple of days later he's gone forever.

He was as nice a bloke as you could ever care to meet, never a bad word to say about anyone or anything. Shepton and Newbury shows will never be the same again without him.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Very sad news

stew


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

I'm shocked. I was not expecting such sad news.  

Thanks for posting Toby. All I can do is offer more sincere commiserations to your family, especially your mum Julie, sister Wendy and you.

RIP Chris. The pain is no more.


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Close to tears reading this as even though I did not know Chris, I followed his posts and, cannot believe life has been taken from him so quickly. Please accept my condolances to the family
Chris


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry to read the news.

I never had the pleasure of meeting Chris but it seems to me that he was a man of amazing strength and fortitude in the manner in which he met his illness head on as he did.

RIP Chris


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear this news. Sincere condolences to all the family.


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear the news, our thoughts are with all the family at this very sad time.

He will be missed on the forum.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Really sorry to read this news, condolences to all of the family. 

The next few months will be tough, but keep in mind what he would want you to be doing. 

Take care
Mandy


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Just wanted to add my condolences.

Although I never met Chris he helped me out on a couple of posts.

Thinking of all his family at this very sad time.

Stewart


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Loss*

What a sad loss.

Condolences to Chris's Family.

TeeMyob's


----------



## Daedalas (Nov 12, 2009)

*Codfinger*

I was so saddened to read of Codfinger's death ... and seemingly gone so quickly.

I have read and learned much from so many of his posts.

Shortly before my brother died he reminded me to 'remember what you had' - I rarely think of him now but I recall our two waggons same way same day for a couple of months through Iberia and France.

So in passing my deepest condolences to Codfingers family can this stranger say "remember what you had"


----------



## Harp07 (Jul 16, 2007)

Such sad news,met Chris at Southsea on Christmas day he was such a nice chap. our condolences to his family.

Jim & Maria


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

My condolences to Chris's Family. 

I'm glad I "met him" in the EB thread.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

really sorry to hear about this, I was one of the silent readers of his stomach pain thread, always horrible to read these threads as it it jogs my memories of what Julie went through but even more so when the conclusion isn't positive 

My thoughts go out to the family 
x


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Our condolences to all family.
We didn't know him but have read many helpful posts by Chris over the years. RIP.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Our condolences go out to all the family at this very sad time.

Ian & Suzy


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

It has taken me over 24hrs to post. I am so devestated and shocked at Chris's sudden passing.
Chis was a really genuine guy, so really nice to meet. I will never forget how kind he was to me when Neil died and how encouraging and helpful he was. He would always come to see how I getting on and we would have a good chin wag about Rapido vans. He was so pleased with his motorhome and said how much he enjoyed it. We would talk about fishing, something I could not understand, much to his amusement.

The shows really won't be the same without his smile a really nice man with no edge, the world could really do with a lot more of his kind.


Deepest sympathy goes out to his wife and family.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

May you rest in peace Chris, our condolences to your family at this time.

Catherine and Steve.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

I didn't know Chris - but I have been following his story on MHF I am very sorry he didn't make it and send condolences to his family - Marie xx


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

So very sorry to hear this sad news, condolences to family. RIP


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

I can't recall meeting Chris but always read his sensible posts.
RIP Chris, free from pain now.
Sincere condolences to his family.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Having just read the full thread "Stomach Pains", I feel very very very sombre from reading it. It is glowingly obvious from that post and past threads that I have read, that another good one has been taken from us. He was so positive throughout. 

Life is so glaringly unfair.

RIP


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*chris, work mate and good friend*

 i have known chris for quite a few years and even though we met up only occasionally , i'd like to say we were good 'OPPO'S'.
I shared a fair few 'cuppa's with him whilst sat in our tanker cabs
discussing our respective employers shortcomings and putting the 'oil'
world to rights!
we would of course discuss motorhome topics as we we're both owners.
i will miss our weekly chats but have many happy memories of my 
buddy chris ( aka 'pedro').and the laughs we shared.............RIP buddy.x nick (aka slaphead)..love to julie and family :wink:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

josieb said:


> It has taken me over 24hrs to post. I am so devestated and shocked at Chris's sudden passing.
> Chis was a really genuine guy, so really nice to meet. I will never forget how kind he was to me when Neil died and how encouraging and helpful he was. He would always come to see how I getting on and we would have a good chin wag about Rapido vans. He was so pleased with his motorhome and said how much he enjoyed it. We would talk about fishing, something I could not understand, much to his amusement.
> 
> The shows really won't be the same without his smile a really nice man with no edge, the world could really do with a lot more of his kind.
> ...


I last saw Chris just before Christmas when Lesley and I took the Christmas card round. It was the day before Chris left for Southsea and he was excited about going and being in the MH again. Of course we had a tour of the jeep which looked like it was going to receive some major love and care. Chris told me of his plans for it and we agreed to see each other in the New Year.
Chris contacted me after Christmas when he had returned from Southsea asking If I would take some flowers to Hamble from him to Mavis. I did not see him as I was out that day and he left them on my doorstep. 
I shall remember the good times we had especially at Shepton shows, he was full of beans at last September's show when we were buying our Rapido. He was in it with us giving us the benefit of his Rapido experience.
One of life's true Gentlemen and someone who did always look on the bright side of life.

Ray


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Chris (codfinger) very bad news.*

So sorry to hear this sad news.

Sincere condolences to all the family of this very brave gentleman.

Rest in Peace Chris.

Linda and Mike.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*in response to my dads messages*

This is Chris's daughter wendy, would like to thank all my dads mhf friends for all the lovely messages, we have been very touched and taken comfort in reading them . Dad really enjoyed putting his posts on here and his trips away in the camper, always planning the next "road trip". Its so nice to know so many people knew how special he was and i am sure his memory will live on in the motor home community!
so on behalf of myself , my mum julie and brother toby big thanks to you all !


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

To all Chris's family and friends thanks for the updates. We never met Chris but enjoyed his posts and his ever helpful advice he was clearly a great guy and will be sadly missed


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

God bless you all! Your Dad will be sadly missed by those who knew him and those who had only met him here (as I had). We were very shocked by his very sudden decline and death and hope that his bravery and courage will bring you solace at this difficult time.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: in response to my dads messages*



Codfinger said:


> This is Chris's daughter wendy, would like to thank all my dads mhf friends for all the lovely messages


Hi Wendy
Thanks for your message, I'm moving it onto the end of the existing thread so it appears along with all the rest of the messages about your dad.

Maybe if you return to this thread you could let us know where and when the funeral will be so that any of his friends here could pay their respects if they wish? Naturally if it's a "family only" occasion your privacy will be respected.


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Having had the pleasure to have a bit of banter with Chris at the Shepton shows we are sorry and shocked to read the sad news . A true Gent! 
Condolences to his family.
Rick & Chris


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

So sad to read the news. At least he is free of the pain now and we have memories of such a positive and helpful chap.

Condolences to all the family. 

Sue


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am devastated to hear the news of Chris's death.
Only a few weeks ago we had a very positive chat about life. Sorry for julie and family as they are the ones who have to pick up the peices. 
Tried to speak to Julie today when I found out and it was just too emotional. Chris will be sadly missed by my wife and I.

Just last summer we watched another close friend suffer for several months with a similar terminal brain tumour. At least Chris did not have to go through the prolonged suffering our friend did.

RIP and my heart goes out to his family.

Ray............ too sad to speak about him.


----------



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

So very sorry to hear this news. But relieved that Chris went peacefully whilst still able to do the things he loved to do. 

Our thoughts are with his obviously very loving family.


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

RIP chris, friend and former colleague....we had many a chin wag over the years .

will miss our chats mate , just wished we'd lived closer as we had so much in common.

condolences to julie Toby and Wendy x nick (grantham)


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*chris*

to Julie & your family ,so sad to hear about chris ,he was always good for a chat and someone we were always pleased to see again
thinking of you Kenny & Rhona


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Ladies, Gents.
Dads funeral will be held on Tuesday 17th January at 1030 am at

St Catherines Catholic Church
Wimborne
Dorset
BH21 1LE

The commital at Corfe Mullen Cemetary,

Drinks at Corfe Mullen Legion after.

All welcome to come!

Family flowers only

If you wish to make a Donation to Dorset Cancer Centre please forward to Tappers Funeral Service, Poole, 01202 673164

Many Thanks

Toby, Wendy and Julie


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Sorry, we live in France and won't be able to be with you next Tuesday but you will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Deeply saddened by the mail I have just read, my commiserations.
Norman.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Codfinger said:


> Ladies, Gents.
> Dads funeral will be held on Tuesday 17th January at 1030 am at
> 
> St Catherines Catholic Church
> ...


Further to Toby, Wendy and Julie's post donations can be sent to:

Tappers Funeral Service
32 - 34 Parkstone Road
Poole
BH15 2 PG

They have asked that together with the cheque made out to Dorset Cancer Trust that you include a slip of paper with your name and marked Motorhome Facts. Write that it is in memory of Mr Christopher Elias. If you want a receipt then please include your address.
I know that besides Lesley and I that Sundial, Jean and Terry, will be attending the funeral.
Ray


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

As promised, I have this morning attended on behalf of all those Motorhomefacts forum members who were unable to join me at Wimborne, the funeral service.

I did not personally know Chris, but like so many, have had communication with him on various subjects on the forum. Judging by the attendance in church, Chris was a well known and loved person, and my thoughts and prayers are with his immediate family at this time, but hope that with the support of all the families and friends they will in time be able to look back at all the happy memories, and move forward.

God Bless you.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Chris was laid to rest in a beautiful spot in Corfe Mullen Cemetery after a moving church service. Julie, Toby and Wendy said how much the messages on MHF meant to them.
Whenever we go to Corfe Mullen British Legion we will pass close to Chris and say a small prayer for him.
Ray & Lesley
Attached are copies of the front and rear of the church service program.


----------



## shrek100 (Jan 9, 2012)

*A Fitting Send off.*

Again I feel the need to post.

Chris loved this web site so I just wanted to write a little note to say what a fitting tribute it was to him today.

There were Friends, Family, Customers from Chris's work and ex colleagues there. It was lovely to see the Emotion and love shown towards Chris. This to me summed up what a special man he was.

Today has done him Proud!

I will miss him as we all will, my love and thoughts to his Family.

Matt (ex Eco Oil and Friend)


----------



## shirlsian (Nov 6, 2011)

very sad to hear the news, me and the wife had a chat and a drink on xmas eve with julie and chris and enjoyed there company very much. our love goes out to all the family. RIP chris


----------



## joebuck (Nov 8, 2007)

RIP my friend, all your family and friends can be proud of you in regard to the respect you held in this forum alone. To be thanked so many times suggests what a kind and helpful man you were and how much you gave to your hobby. I am sure you will be missed by many.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Codfinger*

Terry and I felt honoured that we were able to join Julie, Toby, Wendy and all his many friends at Chris' funeral. Chris was a one off and a person who will always be remembered with a smile -

Missing you already, Chris

ttfn

Sundial


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I have only just come on to this topic...I am so sorry to hear the sad news..RIP to Chris ..my thoughts and prayers are with his family at this sad time..x

Anne & Tony


----------

